# NH Logger Seeking Employment



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jun 28, 2008)

Currently unemployed , got laid off about three months back now and am going stir crazy , want to get back into the woods doing the one thing I love.If you know of anyone or any repuatable timber harvesting operations or Land Clearing companies in the New England region please let me know or pass along my info listed below with my contact information , I would greatly appreciate any and all help I can get .

Heres a little resume I put together for any employers viewing and how to contact me .


Location : Southern , NH

Work history : 
R&K Forestry
1996-1999 
Timber Faller , Skidder Op , Feller Buncher Op

Work history :
Lucas Tree Experts
1999-2001
Tree Cutter , Brush Chipping

Work history :
R.C.S. Land Clearing
Owner /Operator
Skidder Op , Buncher Op , TSI Work , Timber Faller
2001-2004

Work History :
Cook Landclearing
Skidder operator / Excavator Operator
2004-2005

Work History :
JC Eames Timber Harvesters
Skidder Operator / Timber Faller / Timbco Feller Buncher Operator
2005-2008

Expierence :

12 Years Directional Felling w/ chainsaw

3 Years Rubber Tire Feller Buncher Operation

2 Years Track - Timberjack & Timbco Leveler Feller Bunchers w/Hot Saw

12 Years Grapple & Cable Skidder Operation

2 Years Excavator , 3 years with wheel Loaders

Looking for Full Time work operating feller buncher preferably. 

Five - Six days a week
Able to work 8-12 hr days 
Have own transportation , safety gear
Willing to Relocate for job

Very safe , and conduct myself and my cutting in a very professional matter
Work Well with others
Able to take directions and be instructed
Always early to woodlot

: NH Professional Logger Certified :

Please feel free to ask me anything if you need any more information , I will be more than happy to answer . I currently live in New Hampshire but am very willing to relocate if the oppurtunity arises . Again please feel free to email me at this address [email protected] with any questions . If you are interested please let me know as I would like to get back to the woods as soon as possible.

Thanks for your time
Rob


----------

